# Do I have a teenager?



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Penny has been really disobedient recently. We had a training class on Thursday and I could have sworn she didn't even know her own name. She used to be great. Now I am having a hard time with even the basics (sit, down, etc.)

Is it the heat? Just a stage? Her being a teenager? She is only 8.5 months. 

Most of the time she is a great pup but her not listening is getting annoying, especially when I know she knows the commands.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would say she hit the teenage stage.
I have found mine got a very independent streak, and tried to revert back to doing things that they know are off limits. Some were worst that others, but they all went through the stage.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

My Blaze is 9 mos and the past two weeks he has been a little stinker! Chewing flip flops.has never chewed anything before. Zoomies again too, even after good walks/runs we haven't seen one of those in months. Not listening & whining if not getting attention. I've thought to myself 'who are you, where did my mellow boy go.' 
We've reverted back to stage 1: not leaving stuff(shoes) around. More quiet kennel time and ignoring whines just like when was a new pup. 
Hopefully some loving attention , little longer runs/walks and more time working with Blaze on commands and a glass of 'whine' will get us thru this phase too!! 
I do love my Blaze and my wine hmmm... it's almost 5 o'clock now


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Chaos911 said:


> My Blaze is 9 mos and the past two weeks he has been a little stinker! Chewing flip flops.has never chewed anything before. Zoomies again too, even after good walks/runs we haven't seen one of those in months. Not listening & whining if not getting attention. I've thought to myself 'who are you, where did my mellow boy go.'
> We've reverted back to stage 1: not leaving stuff(shoes) around. More quiet kennel time and ignoring whines just like when was a new pup.
> Hopefully some loving attention , little longer runs/walks and more time working with Blaze on commands and a glass of 'whine' will get us thru this phase too!!
> I do love my Blaze and my wine hmmm... it's almost 5 o'clock now


I think the important question to take from that is why wait till 5 O'clock? ;D


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi hcrowder, you are not alone!! my boy is also 8.5 months old and he has been acting the same as your Penny.

The training class I take him to is open obedience for all ages and for the past couple of weeks the new members with puppies don't believe that he has been going since he was very young and that he is actually very well trained (it's quite embarrassing).

Ted has never really been a chewer of items he shouldn't chew but yesterday I caught him in the garden biting chunks out of my plastic laundry basket (luckily it is only a £1 shop special!)

I assume this is the start of his teenage phase?


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Gem2304, they can be such buggers. 

After being a right devil the last few weeks I took her to the peak district and we had some fun long walks. She was perfect off the lead. Came back when called, we did training at my grandparents house (full of distractions) and she did better than she has been at home, it was wonderful. 

So I am sure that she will be a terror at our weekly class tomorrow. We also have a private training lesson on Friday and then a private gun dog training lesson on Monday. Fingers crossed that she pulls it together for some of these classes. They cost me a fortune.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

hcrowder said:


> Gem2304, they can be such buggers.
> 
> After being a right devil the last few weeks I took her to the peak district and we had some fun long walks. She was perfect off the lead. Came back when called, we did training at my grandparents house (full of distractions) and she did better than she has been at home, it was wonderful.
> 
> So I am sure that she will be a terror at our weekly class tomorrow. We also have a private training lesson on Friday and then a private gun dog training lesson on Monday. Fingers crossed that she pulls it together for some of these classes. They cost me a fortune.


I think you are doing the classes at the perfect time. When mine start showing these signs it means I no longer have a puppy. Not quite an adult yet, but not a puppy either. This is when I move from puppy training, to more of a formal style of training. Get down to business, before the teen stage becomes a life long stage.


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you live in the peak district? We are from derbyshire. 

Ted is so similar, he will listen to me more when we are out on a walk than in training class.

Im going to start to increase his training at home again too. He will grow out of this!!!


----------



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

This talk of teenager like behavior has gotten me quite curious. I found this online and wonder how many of you hunters can concur on some of these points. If you have time, this isn't too long of a read...quite entertaining. http://www.trader.co.nz/versatiledogs/articles/awkward.htm


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html

Excuse the title of the post. It is actually about teenage males around a female that had just come out of heat and the interesting dynamics. Ah the teenage years. 

Strong training and focus gets you through if you have a strong willed Hungarian Pointer.

Have fun and don't forget the poor Dog's hormones are in full bloom. Just remember when you were 12.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

@ field & hunt tests - why R girls in heat excluded ? BOYS will V BOYS & GIRLS will V GIRLS


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

;D My Bo Diddley is now past one year and we never have taken any classes, how ever we train at home. Bo has been in his terrible teens but still listens. (when there is a treat involved) Vz are more intelligent than we think, Bo knows excatly when and where. you have to have lots of patience and love. Penny will surprise you when you least expected.
Try the smallest treats to get her to do what you want.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Gem2304, I don't live in the peak district but my grandparents do so I was actually just up there. We walked to the Kinder downfall. Penny loved it and was wonderful off lead. 

Looking forward to gun dog training tomorrow.


----------

